# Before You Upgrade Your OS  --> BACKUP YOUR DATA



## LeeWhitt (Jul 6, 2005)

Before anyone undertakes a major OS leap, PLEASE:

1. Purchase an external FireWire hard drive

2. Download Carbon Copy Cloner or SuperDuper (simple yet effective cloning applications)

3. Run disk utilites on current startup disk AND blank external FW

4. Locate and read all related upgrade path information

5. Make a bootable partition on the FW external and clone (duplicate) your current drive ("Source") to the bootable FW partition ("Target")

6. Test new external

NOW it is safe to:

7. (a) Erase and Install the new OS; or (b) jump right in with a direct upgrade. If "b" fails, see "a"


----------



## fryke (Jul 6, 2005)

Hm. Thanks for the info.  (We've had lots of threads about the use of CCC) ... Btw.: I'd strongly suggest to add
6.1 REMOVE FireWire drive before installing the new OS onto the internal one.


----------



## Randman (Jul 7, 2005)

CCC still isn't Tiger ready.


----------



## LeeWhitt (Jul 13, 2005)

Carbon Copy Cloner is now Tiger Ready with update to 10.4.2:

http://forums.bombich.com/viewtopic.php?t=5264


----------



## bobw (Jul 13, 2005)

> Carbon Copy Cloner is now Tiger Ready with update to 10.4.2:
> 
> http://forums.bombich.com/viewtopic.php?t=5264



Mike still hasn't released a Tiger version.


----------



## fryke (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, but 10.4.2 solves the problem, apparently.


----------



## slooksterpsv (Jul 29, 2005)

If you use NetRestore by going into terminal and doing what I post at the bottom, NetRestore will make a full bootable backup of Tiger on Internal, External.

Open Terminal
cd to the directory where NetRestore.app is in
Once there type in: sudo open NetRestore.app
Put in password
Clone the machine - there ya go. This is for any version of OS X 10.4


----------

